
Starfish See Pretty Well in the Deep Ocean - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/07/science/starfish-eyes.html
======
jws
Strange headline for an animal without a brain. It does have a central nervous
system, and responds to light from the eyes on the end of each of its arms —
numbering anywhere from 5 to 40.

------
sideshowb
Took me three goes to realize "well" was an adverb not a noun...

~~~
gweinberg
So you first parsed the sentence as saying 1) there's a well in the deep ocean
2) the well is pretty and 3) starfish can see it. That makes grammatical sense
but not, I think, any other kind.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
It also makes sense if you watch SpongeBob SquarePants.

There's quite a lot happening in Bikini Bottom. For example you can see a
"pretty pineapple" down there. And I haven't watched enough episodes to be
sure, but doubtlessly someone has fallen down a well.

